# Do you pull your Malt's whiskers out



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I try to be so very gentle around Dixie's face but recently I am pulling out her whiskers on a regular basis. I feel terrible. Tonight I pulled out two. I was going so easy and gently too. I'm horrified each time it happens. It's a wonder she has any left. Well maybe she doesn't, I can't see them anyway. Does anyone else have this happen?


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I've had that happen several times Elaine, especially when combing out her little beard. I always feel so bad but they grow back and my groomer says its no bigee! Happy spring to you!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ May 13 2009, 01:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775566


> I've had that happen several times Elaine, especially when combing out her little beard. I always feel so bad but they grow back and my groomer says its no bigee! Happy spring to you!!!!!![/B]


Thanks Elizabeth. Happy spring to you too. Give your beautiful Bella kisses and hugs for me. She's such a cutie.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The older Sophie gets it seems like she has more whiskers and they are a lot thicker. So, yes, some do come out when I'm combing out her face. When she was going to the groomer regularly I didn't even notice her whiskers. I guess she was trimming them. I try not to pull them out but if she has some that are really long and sticking out I trim them myself. I hope this is okay to do. It doesn't seem to bother her at all.

Linda


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have noticed that Chloe has some whiskers but the others don't. When grooming her i know i accidently pull some of her whiskers out and try to be careful, but no matter how careful i am some do come out. Linda now that you mentioned it i too have noticed that since Chloe has gotten older her whiskers are thicker and she has more of them. I wonder why that happens?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's happened to me when combing their faces... I'll see a whisker in the comb!!! YIKES!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

It has happened to me too and i feel bad when i see the whisker in the comb too


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so far fingers crossed i have not ..i think it could be painfull


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That happens with Hannah sometimes,the 1st time, it scared me,but since it doesn't seem to bother her,I don't worry about it. I've actually never seen a whisker on Boo,nor pulled any out during the combing. :huh:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Whiskers? What Whiskers?! :bysmilie: :shocked:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

My guess would be if they are coming out, then it was time for them to fall out anyway; don't feel too bad.


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

Toby'sMom, what is the style of Toby's cut called!? That's exactly what I want for my little guy. I've been trimming him myself and it is NOT going well. He sits there just fine but I'm no furstylist. He looks like a ragamuffin when I'm done. Would it be okay with you if I printed out his pic and took it to a groomer to show them?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers to my question ladies. I feel terrible when it happens and think it must hurt. She doesn't react like it does though. I suppose the groomer does trim them. I never thought of it. I didn't know if dogs were whiskers were used by them a lot like cat's whiskers are. Mostly I didn't want to hurt her. I feel like you do Sher, YIKES!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Holly @ May 15 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776978


> Toby'sMom, what is the style of Toby's cut called!? That's exactly what I want for my little guy. I've been trimming him myself and it is NOT going well. He sits there just fine but I'm no furstylist. He looks like a ragamuffin when I'm done. Would it be okay with you if I printed out his pic and took it to a groomer to show them?[/B]


Thanks for the comment. The style is called "Mommy cuts me at home because she is too cheap to have me professionally groomed!" I trim Toby myself, so I don't know if there is a name for it--puppy cut, I guess. 

Feel free to print off the picture. 

I will say that it took me a long time to kind of get the hang of trimming Toby and I still mess up from time to time. I am also a licensed cosmetologist, so that helps some.

Good Luck!


----------

